# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  imprimer proprement avec infopath

## AntaresJon

Bonjour  tous.

J'aimerai imprimer mon formulaire infopath mais en veuillant bien qu'il ne me met pas une section (extensible) sur 2 pages.

Bref, je ne veux pas avoir mes 2 premiers champs spar de mes 2 suivants. (ni faire un saut de page automatique aprs chaque section, car il me faut 3 sections pour remplir ma page).


Il y aurait-il un moyen pour signaler  infopath de ne pas scinder mes sections  l'impression?


Merci

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dans Infopath 2003 non et dans la version 2007  ma connaissance c'est pas possible.

Moi pour rsoudre ce problme je gnre des fichiers Word ou PDF qui ont plus de possibilits de mise en page. Je te le dit dj il faut coder pour le faire.

Il faut garder a l'esprit que Infopath n'est pas fait pour imprimer des documents (c'est le travail de word) mais pour enregistrer de facon structur les donnes saisies dans ton formulaire (XML).

C'est comme si tu utilisais word pour faire du calcul Excel. Tu peux le faire mais toute les options ne sont pas disponible comme dans Excel.

----------


## AntaresJon

Merci bien.

Effectivement, je cherchais la solution sur 2003 et je la trouvais pas.

----------

